# working on moding the bamf asop rom



## tomthunderbolt (Aug 18, 2011)

hi im working on making this great rom a pure gingerbread rom, i have made most of the modifications i was looking to make but i have two sticky points i cant figure out,

1. i want to remove the extra reboot options basicaly make it a stock boot menu. im sure its in the coding somewhere i just dont know where to look so i could remove it.

2. im also trying to hunt down the homescreen tips widget the gingerbread version all i keep finding are mod ones which are funny, but im looking for the stock 2.3 pro tips.

all help is appricated thanks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tomthunderbolt said:


> hi im working on making this great rom a pure gingerbread rom, i have made most of the modifications i was looking to make but i have two sticky points i cant figure out,
> 
> 1. i want to remove the extra reboot options basicaly make it a stock boot menu. im sure its in the coding somewhere i just dont know where to look so i could remove it.
> 
> ...


For the tips just download the Android source and take it from there. Probably the easiest way.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

tomthunderbolt said:


> hi im working on making this great rom a pure gingerbread rom, i have made most of the modifications i was looking to make but i have two sticky points i cant figure out,
> 
> 1. i want to remove the extra reboot options basicaly make it a stock boot menu. im sure its in the coding somewhere i just dont know where to look so i could remove it.
> 
> ...


Yes for the protips, Sync the AOSP source then edit the arrays.xml in the values folder within res to what you want it to say. there is a little comment that will help you out. Then just make otapackage for any device (prob wanna just do a nexus device) and copy over the protips.apk from the rom which is in your out folder.


----------

